
I Built A Covid19 Official Indian Dashboard - dssagar93
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;coronavirustrack.now.sh&#x2F;India<p>Updated my website and added Indian Dashboard.
The data is official as it is taken from the Ministry of Health &amp; Family Welfare.<p>Now you can also see a statewise breakup of Infected, Recovered and Deceased cases.<p>Also added a heatmap for states.
======
mtmail
I think adding a "Disclaimer: This is not an official Government of India
site." like [https://covidout.in/about](https://covidout.in/about) did makes
sense. And in general not calling it official.

~~~
dssagar93
Sure. Will do it.

------
chaitanyav
Nice work, may be you should post this in Show HN.

~~~
dssagar93
I can post ...but I'll do it in next feature update.... otherwise it'll be
double posting right?

